# How do I find out what # 2006 GTO I have?



## bct158 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a 2006 GTO that was manufactured in June of 2006. It is my understanding that the last GTO rolled off the factory line in Australia on June 14, 2006. How would I find out what number GTO it is? In 2006 there were almost 14,000 gto's made but how many of them were made in June?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Jun-06------- 838502--- SRM----- 18----- M12---------- Last GTO built


----------



## bct158 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks red beard! That number that identifies the last GTO above...... 838502 is that part of the vin number? How do I find out what number GTO I have?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

That is the vin from the last one built. I'm not aware of an accessible online data source that lists all the vin numbers sequentially.

There's a thread on ls1gto where people have listed their vin for that reason. These are the ones I found posted on the ls1gto list for June 06:

Jun-06--------835094----SRM------18------M12----------CBonsall
Jun-06--------835158----QSM------17------M12----------b4z
Jun-06------- 835820--- IBM-------18-------M12---------dtabbs
Jun-06------- 837287----SRM------18-------A4---------- xanth
Jun-06--------837895---QSM------17------M12---------gtOrygun
Jun-06 ------ 838478-- QS / Red - 18-------A4---------- Vince87t
Jun-06------- 838502--- SRM----- 18----- M12---------- Last GTO built


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Darryl Mattingley bought the last 06 GTO. He is someone from Australia---danfigg


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

danfigg said:


> Darryl Mattingley bought the last 06 GTO. He is someone from Australia---danfigg


That is incorrect.... he bought the last Monaro on ebay for charity. Holden continued to build the Pontiac GTO for another 4 months after the last Monaro rolled off the line. GM retained the last GTO and it has never been put up for sale.



> The last Holden Monaro-badged coupe was purchased by Emerald, Queensland businessman Darryl Mattingley for A$187,355.55— around three times the normal retail price, on 19 February 2006.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

He's right. The last one wasn't sold. Makes little difference IMHO as all of them are pretty rare as far as cars go. The actual number still not wrecked has to be in the 20,000s


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If my memory serves me correctly, the last 06 gto was SRM. I remember seeing it at one of the GTOAA National conventions (Saratoga?) a few years back.


----------



## bct158 (Oct 1, 2013)

*vin numbers*

Thanks for the help, I will check my vin numbers compared to the rest of the GTO's that were made in June 2006. Hey RedBeard, can you send me the link for the thread that has all the Vin numbers for each year. I looked but could not find it on the other GTO forum. Thanks again!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I see you found the thread on ls1...
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395135&highlight=06+vin+numbers&page=5


----------



## bct158 (Oct 1, 2013)

*yes And thanks for the help redbeard*

these site are helpful


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Notice all the wrecked ones?


----------



## bct158 (Oct 1, 2013)

yeah there is quite a few wrecked ones. I also notice a lot of gaps in the vin numbers of GTO's.......is that due to other model cars being made in the plant assembly line or do they assign random available vin numbers during production? If you follow the vins over the three years of production it does not seem to follow consecutive numeric increases. Anyone know why this is?


----------

